# allow him to do it



## SrRdRaCinG

Lo voy a dejar hacerlo/Voy a dejarlo hacerlo-I am going to allow him to do it.

Voy a dejar que lo haga-I am going to allow him to do it.

¿Se pueden usar los dos?


----------



## Fernita

Lo (a él) voy a dejar que lo (este *lo* se refiere a *it*) haga.


----------



## Honeypum

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Lo voy a dejar hacerlo/Voy a dejarlo hacerlo-I am going to allow him to do it.
> 
> Voy a dejar que lo haga  -I am going to allow him to do it.
> 
> ¿Se pueden usar los dos?


 
Estoy de acuerdo con la explicación de Fernita.

Saludos,


----------



## mhp

I understand the question is "which one is better", but I think they are correct. Correct? 

no me dejó hacerlo
no me dejó que lo hiciera.
me dejará hacerlo
me dejará que lo haga
lo/le dejará hacerlo
lo/le dejará que lo haga


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Voy a dejar que lo haga está bien?


----------



## kuirl

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿Voy a dejar que lo haga está bien?


 
si, esta perfecto!


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Bueno, pero se pueden usar estas opciones, tambie'n?

*Lo voy a dejar hacerlo*/*Voy a dejarlo hacerlo*


----------



## kuirl

Ehmmm, bueno, estan bien dichas, pero suena mejor la otra, o sea si estas hablando con alguien en español, puedes decirle eso, ya sabes que al hablar ningún idioma es perfecto con la gramática, pero si lo que quieres es escribirlo, mejor pon : voy a dejar que lo haga


----------



## Fernita

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Lo voy a dejar hacerlo= es mucho menos correcto /Voy a dejarlo hacerlo-I am going to allow him to do it.
> 
> Voy a dejar que lo haga = es más correcto pero no del todo-I am going to allow him to do it.
> 
> ¿Se pueden usar los dos?


 
Hola mhp. En realidad, la pregunta "¿Cuál oración es más correcta?" hablando de gramática, no es muy adecuada. 
Si nos preguntamos si se entienden las dos oraciones, digo que sí. Entender, se entienden. Si un extranjero lo dice, lo entiendo. Pero ninguna de las dos es correcta.


----------



## Netboy

A mi me suena mejor:

Voy a dejarle hacerlo

ya que el "le" es objeto indirecto y se refiere a la persona : "a él/him"
el "lo" se refiere a lo que vas a dejar hacer, seria como el "it", es objeto directo

Es mi primer mensaje, espero haber ayudado!!


----------



## kuirl

Sabes que, mejor no uses voy a dejarlo hacerlo, lo que pasa es que puede ser un poco confusa, se puede entender algo como: voy a dejarlo(solo) para que lo haga(un trabajo o algo asi), no suena bien que pongas dos terminaciones iguales en 2 palabras seguidas como dejarlo hacerlo


----------



## Fernita

SrRdRaCinG said:


> ¿Voy a dejar que lo haga está bien?


Sí, es correcto pero no es lo que dices en inglés ya que no mencionas a quién vas a dejar que lo haga.


----------



## kuirl

Netboy said:


> A mi me suena mejor:
> 
> Voy a dejarle hacerlo
> 
> ya que el "le" es objeto indirecto y se refiere a la persona : "a él/him"
> el "lo" se refiere a lo que vas a dejar hacer, seria como el "it", es objeto directo
> 
> Es mi primer mensaje, espero haber ayudado!!


 
Ahhh esto es importante, si estas hablando con un español es mejor que uses la opción de netboy, pero si hablas con un mexicano esta bien voy a dejar que lo haga.
Aunque sean el mismo idioma tenemos algunas diferencias, aunque todo se entiende


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Ya que no les gustan mis oraciones, ¿cómo las dirían ustedes?

Denme sus maneras favoritas de decirlas.


----------



## kuirl

La mia sería : "Voy a dejar que él lo haga", porque en tu oración en inglés mencionas "him".


----------



## Netboy

Hay una ligera diferencia entre dejar hacer algo y dejar a alguien hacer algo.
En mi opinion la primera se usa cuando no tienes intencion de prohibirle a alguien hacer algo, no te opones a ello. 
En cambio la segunda parece que de ti depende que esa persona pueda hacer algo o no y que estás facilitando a esa persona que cumpla su deseo.


----------



## Fernita

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Bueno, pero se pueden usar estas opciones, tambie'n?
> 
> *Lo voy a dejar hacerlo*/*Voy a dejarlo hacerlo*


mmm yo creo que es mejor que uses el subjuntivo después de *dejar.*

*Lo voy a dejar que lo haga. *
*Voy a dejarlo que lo haga.*

Voy a dejarlo hacerlo= suena muy feo porque los dos verbos son infinitivos +lo. 
Lo voy a dejar hacerlo= suena raro también por el uso de los dos infinitivos seguidos.
**


----------



## Ivy29

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Bueno, pero se pueden usar estas opciones, tambie'n?
> 
> *Lo voy a dejar hacerlo*/*Voy a dejarlo hacerlo*


 
Voy a dejar hacerl*o *( with INFINITIVE you use the pronoun as ENCLISIS ( after)
*VOY A DEJARLO A HACERLO ( TWO 'DO' are not permitted)*
*Voy a dejarlo hacer*
*Voy a dejar hacerlo, same meaning.*

Ivy29


----------



## Fernita

kuirl said:


> La mia sería : "Voy a dejar que él lo haga", porque en tu oración en inglés mencionas "him".


 
Al presentarlo de esta manera, estás dando la impresión de que lo importante es *él* y no otra persona, cuando en realidad lo importante es que le (a él) va *a permitir que lo haga*.

Espero que entiendas mi explicación.

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

Netboy said:


> A mi me suena mejor:
> 
> Voy a dejarle hacerlo
> 
> ya que el "le" es objeto indirecto y se refiere a la persona : "a él/him"
> el "lo" se refiere a lo que vas a dejar hacer, seria como el "it", es objeto directo
> 
> Es mi primer mensaje, espero haber ayudado!!



Creo que aquí "le" es un leísmo 

DPD:
*dejar*. *Con el sentido de ‘permitir’*, va seguido de infinitivo o de una subordinada introducida con _que:_ _«Así como estás, no te dejo ir a ninguna parte»_ (Aguilera _Pelota _[Ec. 1988]); _«Dejemos que se vaya»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]).* El complemento de persona puede ser directo o indirecto* (→  leísmo, 4b). [...]


----------



## Netboy

El problema es el verbo dejar, cambialo por permitir, que para este caso vale igual y creo que se nota más la diferencia:
Cuando estás hablando de permitir alguna acción dices: No podemos permitirlo!!
En cambio, si inteviene una persona: No podemos permitirle a Juan que coja su coche. No podemos permitirle que coja su coche.
No se, yo no veo leismo. A ver si alguien que no sea de Madrid (que no esté contagiado por el leismo y el laismo) nos lee y expresa su opinion.


----------



## spacealligator

Can you say "le voy a dejar que lo haga"?


----------



## jmx

Netboy said:


> No se, yo no veo leismo. A ver si alguien que no sea de Madrid (que no esté contagiado por el leismo y el laismo) nos lee y expresa su opinion.


A mí, aragonés residente en Barcelona, éstas me suenan bien :

le voy a dejar que lo haga
le voy a dejar hacerlo
voy a dejarle hacerlo
voy a dejarselo hacer
se lo voy a dejar hacer
(y quizá algunas más)

y éstas me suenan mal :

lo voy a dejar que lo haga
lo voy a dejar hacerlo

Pero no has de olvidar que en toda España nos pasamos el día oyendo programas de radio y televisión hechos en Madrid. Como ya he dicho antes, el español de España se está "madrileñizando" a velocidad de vértigo.


----------



## Bronte

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Lo voy a dejar hacerlo/Voy a dejarlo hacerlo-I am going to allow him to do it.
> 
> Voy a dejar que lo haga-I am going to allow him to do it.
> 
> ¿Se pueden usar los dos?


Estimado SrR has tenido mala suerte con las respuestas amigo...Fernita Durango y compañía te han asado.

Le voy a dejar hacerlo
Voy a dejarle hacerlo.        Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Netboy said:


> El problema es el verbo dejar, cambialo por permitir, que para este caso vale igual y creo que se nota más la diferencia:
> Cuando estás hablando de permitir alguna acción dices: No podemos permitirlo!!
> En cambio, si inteviene una persona: No podemos permitirle a Juan que coja su coche. No podemos permitirle que coja su coche.
> No se, yo no veo leismo. A ver si alguien que no sea de Madrid (que no esté contagiado por el leismo y el laismo) nos lee y expresa su opinion.


 
Esta es una oración *subordinada sustantiva* que desempeña el papel de OBJETO DIRECTO ¿qué cosa NO PODEMOS PERMITIRLE?= que coja el carro, por lo tanto NO PODEMOS PERMITIRLE = *LE *OI( OBJETO INDIRECTO)

Ivy29


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Todavía más me gusta "Voy a dejar que él lo haga."


----------



## Ivy29

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Todavía más me gusta "Voy a dejar que él lo haga."


 
*Todavía me gusta más.*

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Todavía me gusta más "Voy a dejar que él lo haga".



 De acuerdo 

  Me dejó abrirla = Me la dejó abrir = Dejó que la abriera (yo)
  Me dejó levantarme a las diez = Me dejó levantar a las diez = Dejó que me levantara a las diez

  Me hizo abrirla = Me la hizo abrir = Hizo que la abriera (yo)
  Me hizo levantarme a las cinco = Me hizo levantar a las cinco = Hizo que me levantara a las cinco

  Seguidos de una oración de infinitivo, los verbos dejar y hacer admiten el complemento directo o indirecto. 

  «Esta asignación de caso subordinada a la estructura de la oración de infinitivo no es completamente regular en todas las zonas distinguidoras. [...] Ello es atribuible a que las perífrasis causativas muestran una evolución desde los ejemplos más antiguos, en que el dativo parece haber sido el caso generalizado para pronominalizar el sujeto del infinitivo con cualquier verbo causativo, hasta el momento actual, en que ciertas áreas y para ciertos verbos (*hacer*_ / *dejar*_, en menor grado *mandar*) están sustituyendo el dativo primitivo por el acusativo. Algo semejante podemos observar en los verbos de percepción *ver* y *oír* seguidos de una oración de infinitivo.» [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.2]
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...so - Verbos con alternancia en el régimen.htm


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Gracias por corregirme.


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> De acuerdo
> 
> Me dejó abrirla = Me la dejó abrir = Dejó que la abriera (yo)
> Me dejó levantarme a las diez = Me dejó levantar a las diez = Dejó que me levantara a las diez
> 
> Me hizo abrirla = Me la hizo abrir = Hizo que la abriera (yo)
> Me hizo levantarme a las cinco = Me hizo levantar a las cinco = Hizo que me levantara a las cinco
> 
> Seguidos de una oración de infinitivo, los verbos dejar y hacer admiten el complemento directo o indirecto.
> 
> «Esta asignación de caso subordinada a la estructura de la oración de infinitivo no es completamente regular en todas las zonas distinguidoras. [...] Ello es atribuible a que las perífrasis causativas muestran una evolución desde los ejemplos más antiguos, en que el dativo parece haber sido el caso generalizado para pronominalizar el sujeto del infinitivo con cualquier verbo causativo, hasta el momento actual, en que ciertas áreas y para ciertos verbos (*hacer*_ / *dejar*_, en menor grado *mandar*) están sustituyendo el dativo primitivo por el acusativo. Algo semejante podemos observar en los verbos de percepción *ver* y *oír* seguidos de una oración de infinitivo.» [Fernández-Ordóñez, 1999: § 21.2.1.2]
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...so - Verbos con alternancia en el régimen.htm


 
PARA EVITAR confusiones, los ejemplos arriba mencionados:

*Me *(PRONOMBRE INDIRECTO= *a mí* ) dejó abrirla *LA* (Pronombre átono)= VENTANA, PUERTA, REJA, etc OBJETO DIRECTO = *Me* la dejó abrir = Dejó que la abriera (yo) ( *LA*) sigue siendo OBJETO DIRECTO.
Me dejó levantarme a las diez = Me dejó levantar a las diez = Dejó que me levantara a las diez

Me hizo abrirla = Me la hizo abrir = Hizo que la abriera (yo) (*igual análisis or parsing*)
Me hizo levantarme a las cinco (= redundancia del PRONOMINAL 'ME') ME HIZO LEVANTAR = *Me hizo levantar a las cinco* = Hizo que me levantara a las cinco. VERBO PRONOMINAL TRANSITIVO.

*OTRA COSA MUY DISTINTA SON* <<
*Verbos como obligar a, invitar a, convencer de, incitar a, animar a, forzar a, autorizar a*, en que el infinitivo va precedido necesariamente de una preposición, *lo pronominalizan en acusativo*: _El jefe lo autorizó a marcharse. / A los niños los obligaron a irse a la cama.>>>>_

_Hay que evitar CONFUSIONES con los estudiantes._

_Ivy29_


----------



## San

Netboy said:


> A ver si alguien que no sea de Madrid (que no esté contagiado por el leismo y el laismo) nos lee y expresa su opinion.



¿¡¡Y le vas a dejar!!?  ¿ Vas a permitirle que te haga eso?
¿Y lo vas a dejar?  ¿Vas a romper con él?

Por tanto yo diría:

Le voy a dejar hacerlo.
Le voy a dejar que lo haga.
Le voy a dejar. (si sabemos de lo estamos hablando ninguna falta hace decirlo)


----------

